# Frogs from Madagascar



## kathbhf (Dec 31, 2006)

Hallo,

can you help me to ID these frogs?

The next three are from Andasibe, central Madagascar.


























Following three frogs are from the very South of the island, a small village called St. Luce, east of Fort Dauphin.

























Thank You very much!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

You may also want to post these over on the www.amphibianforum.com sister site. You may get more helpful replies over there - although the reply time may be a bit slower.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd also try getting in contact with Devin Edmonds; I believe he's very familiar with anurans from Madagascar.


----------



## kathbhf (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you very much for your help!
I'll post the pictures on the other site. And I don't care about answer times


----------

